# Salmon and avocado starter questions



## Pastaprincess (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi everyone
I was at a wedding this weekend and the starter was a salmon and avocado spiral thingy. It had smoked salmon twirled around salmon, avocado and maybe mayo pâté. I’m not to sure. I was really glad when the guy sitting next to me wasn’t keen on avocado and passed his on to me.
The dish also had a cranberry and balsamic dressing and a tiny salad on the side with greens and strawberries. 
I want to attempt this but I’m not to sure what exactly went into the pâté part or how they managed to make it into a perfect spiral. Anybody got a starter recipe that sounds like it could be similar?
Will be much appreciated.
Thanks
PastaPrincess


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 6, 2009)

Mmmm if anyone knows please pass it on sounds lush!


----------



## alwayshungry (Oct 7, 2009)

That sounds frakkin good!


----------



## Pastaprincess (Oct 8, 2009)

I think only the chef who made it will know. Darn. But I'll give it a try over the weekend. I'm sure it is avocado, flaked salmon, a bit of lemon juice and a small amount of mayo. Yummy!


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 9, 2009)

Let us know how it turns out


----------



## Pastaprincess (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay well so I tried it! And it didn't come out like I would have hoped...I don't actually think ANY mayo should be invited to the dish. Because it wasn't patte like and I ended up putting them in glasses with finely chopped lettuce and the pieces of smoked salmon twirled around the patte stuff inside the glass. It ended up being a hit...even the men polished theirs.
But I would rather recommend more avo if anyone wants to try it.
CHeers
p


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 20, 2009)

Pastaprincess said:


> Okay well so I tried it! And it didn't come out like I would have hoped...I don't actually think ANY mayo should be invited to the dish. Because it wasn't patte like and I ended up putting them in glasses with finely chopped lettuce and the pieces of smoked salmon twirled around the patte stuff inside the glass. It ended up being a hit...even the men polished theirs.
> But I would rather recommend more avo if anyone wants to try it.
> CHeers
> p




mmmmm directions please? May make them this weekend hehe


----------

